# help unknown pigeon



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I was at my local feed store buying feed when I saw a big white pigeon for sale I figured i had 12 whats one more the owner told me it was a king but I'm not so sure its really big and white and when ever i hold it it makes a rattling noise thats really wierd unfortunately I cant post a pic here but I do have a camera phone and If u PM me I can send u a pick any help on Identifying my pigeon would be greatly apreciated.

thanks jordan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi jordan,

If you haven't done so, PLEASE MAKE SURE TO ISOLATE this pigeon from your others.

If the pigeon is making a rattling or gurgling sound that could be a respiratory infection and/or disease. Do you see any other signs, like mucous in the throat, watery discharge from the eyes or nostrils, or not? What do the droppings look like? 

This often happens in birds that are caged up for periods of time without proper ventilation, sunshine, and are in drafts, overcrowded, in dampness and in dust.

You should get an accurate diagnosis so you can get the effective drug to treat with, as that is imperative.

Here is some help locating a rehabber or avian vet. 

http://aav.org/vet-lookup/

http://www.pigeons.com/prd.htm

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactA.htm#il


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

thanks for the advice it doesnt sound like hes sick I was just looking at feathersite and he looks just like the thai laugher pigeon and the sound description sounds alot like the noise he makes but I'm not quite sure yet


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

also he shows no signs of mucus or discharge and his droppings seem to be normal not a runny mess but more like actual droppings


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you want to e-mail me a picture of the bird to [email protected], I'll be happy to post it here for you.

Terry


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

our digital camera is broken digital camera I siriously need to upgrade but I have a camera phone with his pic on it if any one else has a camera phone I can send a pic message?I might be able to send a pic by e-mail let me try.


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

I will borrow my friends camera after he gets off of work at 7:30


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jordan, that will be great if it is a Thai laugher. One of our moderators, Reti, thinks she may have one (she is rehabbing it) and last I heard she had not heard hers laugh yet.

Maggie


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Jordan,

Even if he appears healthy, do keep the new pigeon separate from your flock for four weeks. They can be carrying diseases and/or parasites even when they look fine and you will want to be sure that rattling sound isn't something wrong. When I get new birds (rarely) I isolate them and treat them for canker, coccidiosis and worms as prevention. 

I've gotten two pigeons at different times that made subtle rattling noises. One turned out to be infected with a resistant strain of canker (trichomoniasis). The other had aspergillosis.


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

If you go to feathersite and go under the laugher youll see what I mean because hes big like a king but his posture is nowhere near a king he looks just like the laughers in the photos on feathersite I'll post a pic within the next day or so thanks for all the help and advice so far


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Here's A Picture of Jordan's Lovely Bird*

http://www.rims.net/FatPigeon.jpg

Terry


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

TAwhatley,
thank you so much for posting a picture of "fat pigeon" for me! does he look like a Thai laugher?


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

Also I was carrying fat pigeon around the house lasat night and he started making his noise again it sounds like a wierd sort of chattering noise its very strange and he still appears to be healthy.

thanks jordan


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He's a very pretty pigeon, Jordan.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The bird looks like a white racing homer. IS it banded.


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

No he is not banded all my other birds are racing homers and he is way bigger than them hes huge thats why I call him fat pigeon.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's a link to a Thai Laugher site, Fat Pigeon kinds looks like the others photoed on the site. No matter what type of pidgie Fattie is s/he is still one good looker 

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/Pigeons/Voice/BRKLaugh.html


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hmmm, he looks like my Ariel, who has not made a sound yet. Not even the slightest cooing.
But, Ariel is a girl, so maybe that's why. Your "fat pigeon" is gorgeous and probably a male, but from the description you gave of his sounds and from what I read could be laugher.
relee, they are way too big to be racing homing pigeons. They are not good fliers either because of their weight.

Reti


----------



## J2thelybeck (Jun 19, 2005)

you should try to see him fly its hilarious he can barely clear 6 ft off the gound hed much rather run from you than attempt to fly


----------

